

How to nail the URL shortener interview question - gsabo
http://www.doesnotcompute.biz/programming-interview-code-a-url-shortener-on-a-whiteboard-in-5-steps

======
cheald
IMO, asking people to write not-pseudocode on a whiteboard is a giant "RUN
VERY FAST" signal.

If you want code, give me a computer to code with. I'm happy to express my
ideas on a whiteboard, but doing a syntax test with a marker means you suck.

